

Online marketing - What to do the first week of your startup. - chrisstanchak
https://medium.com/on-startups/d7d524aa272c

======
telecuda
At this stage, add to the list hounding friends and family on Facebook and in
person. They're more forgiving of bugs and can drive some of the very early
activity an app needs to get traction.

